# Scout Willis: Wegen Alkoholkonsums verhaftet



## beachkini (7 Juni 2012)

​
Scout Willis (20), die gemeinsame Tochter von den US-Schauspielern Bruce Willis und Demi Moore, wurde am Montag Abend in New York festgenommen. Die 20-Jährige Star-Tochter hat kurzerhand gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz der USA verstoßen: Laut Polizei wurde sie dabei erwischt, wie sie am U-Bahnhof Union Square 0,2 Liter pakistanisches Bier tank. Die Beamten kontrollierten daraufhin die Jugendliche, dummerweise hat Scout Willis der Polizei aber einen gefälschten Ausweis vorgezeigt, was letztendlich zu ihrer Festnahme führte.

Nach Angaben von “New York Daily News”, zeigte Willis einen Ausweis vor, der auf den Namen Katherine Kelly ausgestellt ist. Jedoch gestand sie daraufhin ihre wahre Identität und ihr Alter. “Mein Name ist Scout Willis. Der erste Ausweis gehört mir nicht. Ein Freund hat ihn mir gegeben. Ich kenne keine Katherine Kelly.”, soll Willis gesagt haben.

In den USA ist der Genuss von Alkohol erst ab einem Alter von 21 erlaubt, da man mit dem vollendeten 21. Lebensjahr vor dem US-amerikanischen Gesetz als Erwachsen gilt. Gestern Morgen wurde die 20-Jährige Scout Willis dann jedoch wieder ohne Kaution freigelassen. Allerdings wird sie sich am 31. Juli vor Gericht für ihr Verhalten verantworten müssen. Nur wenige Monate zuvor, sorgte Scout Willis bereits für Ärger. Mit ihrem Twitter-Account verbreitete Willis in die Welt, dass sie ihre Eltern hasse, die Droge MDMA konsumiert habe und von Starfotograf Terry Richardson angemacht wurde. Die Aussagen nahm sie später allerdings wieder zurück und behauptete, es habe sich um ein kleines Twitter-Experiment gehandelt, denn so skandalöser die Beiträge sind, umso mehr Follower soll man laut Willis gewinnen. 

Letzten Bilder von ihr:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...village-nyc-11-4-2012-x12-mq.html#post1308470


----------



## redfive (7 Juni 2012)

Wer pakistanisches Bier trinkt sollte verhaftet werden egal wie alt er ist!:crazy:
Ansonsten: Die spinnen die Amis!ausg099


----------



## LuigiHallodri (7 Juni 2012)

Ich war mit gerade 21 mit der Bundeswehr drüben. Aber die Hälfte von uns war noch „minderjährig“ und durfte nirgends rein.
Zitat eines Kameraden: „Das Vaterland darf ich verteidigen, dafür bin ich alt genug, aber zum Saufen krieg ich nix! Bei uns (in Bayern) holen die 16-jährigen schon ´nen Mordsschlag aus dem Wirtshaus und hier krieg ich mit 20 grade mal ein Cola und ´nen Lolly!“ :angry:
Alle waren froh, als wir wieder "zuhause" in Kanada waren!

P.S.: Das Durchschnittsalter der kämpfenden Soldaten in Vietnam war 19!

Das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Juni 2012)

Die Scheinheiligkeit lässt wieder mal grüßen, gerade in den USA!


----------

